# obs-websocket-exporter



## Benedikt.Seidl (Oct 10, 2022)

Benedikt.Seidl submitted a new resource:

obs-websocket-exporter - Prometheus exporter, fetches data from OBS via websockets



> Enables collection of metrics via Prometheus. This standalone tool connects to OBS via websockets and
> provides several metrics to judge the quality, e.g. missed frames, bandwidth used, total number of frames



Read more about this resource...


----------

